# Desperately need help with W2k3 - w2k8 migration, please help!



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello all, my first post here, it is nice to meet everyone. 

Let me start with a little history: I work for a public school system, so needless to say, the money stinks. I was hired on with very limited experience a year ago and have learned a lot in a year, but unfortunately, it's all been through research and experimentation. I pick up stuff quick but sometimes they expect more of me then they should (thank god for the internet... heh). I became the "server guy" because my two co-workers are afraid of the servers. 

So I am currently tasked with migrating our old 2K3 domain controller/Schema master to a much better 2K8 box. Here is the rub: I've never migrated squat before and no one else will/can do it. 

I am planning on using the MS migration tool so my plan was to create a virtual server which I did with no issues, and I am planning on moving my WSUS server to the virtual server. The thought process being that if it doesn't work, I will be the only one that notices it. My ULTIMATE goal is I need to have our main domain controller/schema master to the new server (but not virtualized, on the actually main server/OS part). The bad part is I need to have all of this done by the 17th. I am quite desperate. 


What I am looking for is advice/support/help or a dummies guide to migrating the files/apps and settings because right now I am really overwhelmed.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

There are serveral steps:
a) Check hardware and software compatibility
b) Disable or remove any anti-virus software
c) Do a full backup to tape/disk of Server and esp. System State.
c) Run ADPREP on the DC to update the schema for Windows 2008 domains
d) Run Setup and upgrade server to Windows 2008
e) Important do not interrupt the upgrade process and this can take a while.

Any questions, let me know.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, I am at: Run ADPREP on the DC to update the schema for Windows 2008 domains

How do I do this? I copied the .exe from the server 2008 disc and tried running it on the 2K3 machine, no luck. What did I do wrong? After the adprep /forest prep what other surprises will there be? I was trying to promote the new 2k8 machine to a DC so it could replicate the AD and domain GPOs, etc, and ran into the adprep thing. First time seeing it.

Also, how can I move users home drives to the new server in a way that retains their read/write permissions?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Login to the server a the domain Administrator which should have local admin rights and schema admin rights.
Instead of copying the file across, its best to run it direct from the CD as it will need access to other files esp the .ldf files. To command with the following switches:

adprep /forestprep
adprep /domainprep


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> Login to the server a the domain Administrator which should have local admin rights and schema admin rights.
> Instead of copying the file across, its best to run it direct from the CD as it will need access to other files esp the .ldf files. To command with the following switches:
> 
> adprep /forestprep
> adprep /domainprep


Wow, thanks, ok... one issue... the old server has no DVD drive and I don't have one to slap in it... is it possible to copy it at all and place it somewhere on the old server?

When I run the commands, do I do it from a command prompt or the run line?

Will I have to enter a path to the file somewhere or do I run the .exe with all the files included and then it will put it where it needs to be?

I really appreciate the help, sir!


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, another question: why wouldn't my server 2008 enterprise not have the server migration tool listed in the features?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1, You can copy create a share on the server, and upload the files via your PC to the share on the server and run on it the server via the command line, then you can see the results on screen and check for any errors if any.

2. Just change directory to the ADPREP folder and run the commands one after the other.

3. Probably because its an extra download: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ae-930a-42b0-b595-66f462f5d87b&displaylang=en


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Man you are awesome! I can't wait to get in to work and try this stuff!!

Do you have any thoughts on how to move home drives while retaining end user read and write permissions?

Also, is it possible to migrate apps from a 2K3 machine to a 2K8 box? After I migrate the schema master I need to start virtualizing the rest of the domain. 

Speaking of, if I make the new box the schema master and THEN change the new servers name, is 2K8 smart enough to notate the name was changed and adjust accordingly?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can use the XCopy command and use the /O to copy ACL and ownership information across to another location. Robocopy also has some powerful options incl /SEC to copy security info.

I do not necessarily recommand renaming Domain Controllers while they are Promoted to a DC. If you have more than one DC, then you can demote the server, rename it and then re-promote it to a DC for a safe rename.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> You can use the XCopy command and use the /O to copy ACL and ownership information across to another location. Robocopy also has some powerful options incl /SEC to copy security info.
> 
> I do not necessarily recommand renaming Domain Controllers while they are Promoted to a DC. If you have more than one DC, then you can demote the server, rename it and then re-promote it to a DC for a safe rename.


Thank you! It seems as soon as I solve one issue (with your help!!!) I run into another. I made the new server a domain controller after my adprep stuff was ran and now I am getting all kind of error messages (here is just one):

Log Name: Directory Service
Source: Microsoft-Windows-ActiveDirectory_DomainService
Date: 8/10/2009 3:45:56 PM
Event ID: 1925
Task Category: Knowledge Consistency Checker
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: ANONYMOUS LOGON
Computer: VIRTUAL.LHSD.net
Description:
The attempt to establish a replication link for the following writable directory partition failed.

Directory partition: 
CN=Configuration,DC=LHSD,DC=net 
Source directory service: 
CN=NTDS Settings,CN=E101,CN=Servers,CN=Default-First-Site-Name,CN=Sites,CN=Configuration,DC=LHSD,DC=net 
Source directory service address: 
71db82a6-58da-4afd-a56a-ef39797308db._msdcs.LHSD.net 
Intersite transport (if any):

This directory service will be unable to replicate with the source directory service until this problem is corrected.

User Action 
Verify if the source directory service is accessible or network connectivity is available.

Additional Data 
Error value: 
1722 The RPC server is unavailable.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-ActiveDirectory_DomainService" Guid="{0e8478c5-3605-4e8c-8497-1e730c959516}" EventSourceName="NTDS KCC" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">1925</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-08-10T19:45:56.626Z" />
<EventRecordID>46</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="716" ThreadID="1540" />
<Channel>Directory Service</Channel>
<Computer>VIRTUAL.LHSD.net</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-7" />
</System>
<EventData>
CN=Configuration,DC=LHSD,DC=net
71db82a6-58da-4afd-a56a-ef39797308db._msdcs.LHSD.net
The RPC server is unavailable.
CN=NTDS Settings,CN=E101,CN=Servers,CN=Default-First-Site-Name,CN=Sites,CN=Configuration,DC=LHSD,DC=net

1722
</EventData>
</Event>

No idea what is going on. What do you need me to give you for a cleaer picture?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now, I would suspect to get a couple of errors if you updating as the FRS service may be stopped temporarily as you do the update.

Are the errors repeating or is it a one of? If a one off, then you can ignore it as it may be just because you are doing a update. 

Do you have a single site, and how many DCs does your site have?


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> Now, I would suspect to get a couple of errors if you updating as the FRS service may be stopped temporarily as you do the update.
> 
> Are the errors repeating or is it a one of? If a one off, then you can ignore it as it may be just because you are doing a update.
> 
> Do you have a single site, and how many DCs does your site have?


Ok, a single domain, and about 7 domain controllers. I got some odd errors after I promoted the new server saying it couldn't reach the DNS server (which is odd) and it couldn't open active directory. I did all the adprep steps and confirmed they all ran. I had a laundry list of yellow exclamation point errors and all of the "roles" had yellow exclamation points, including my hyper V. I did NOT reboot it yet.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

As for DNS check TCPIP properties, make sure you have at least 2 DNS addresses listed in TCP/IP properties and both are working. Reboot once the upgrade has completed otherwise the changes cannot be applied.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> As for DNS check TCPIP properties, make sure you have at least 2 DNS addresses listed in TCP/IP properties and both are working. Reboot once the upgrade has completed otherwise the changes cannot be applied.


Peter,

It was hanging up on loading system settings after I rebooted. I just said "screw it" and did a wipe and started over. The DCPROMO went fine, I think I screwed up when I chose "Advanced settings". I didn't dothat this time.

Now I am trying to set up all the same roles on this server as the server it is replacing. However, and this is weird, the old server doesn't have a DHCP scope on it that I can see. Is it possible I missed it under DHCP? It is the Schema master, would that mater?

Also, it is going to ask me for an IPv6 config, never done that before, any tips?

Darian


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, figured out the scope issue... I asked my boss if that server was actually handing out DHCP addresses and he said yes. Turns out... not so much. That's why there is no scope.

Anyway, now that I added DNS, DHCP, and a few other roles, I got a message that it couldn't reach another server... I figured I would reboot it and see what it does, and now it is stuck at applying computer settings again.  What do I need to do? Do I need to do something on my Schema master to "approve" the new server?


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally came up... these are the errors I am seeing on the different roles:

DNS - The DNS server has encountered a critical error from the Active Directory. Check that the Active Directory is functioning properly. The extended error debug information (which may be empty) is "". The event data contains the error.

File server:
The DFS Replication service failed to contact domain controller to access configuration information. Replication is stopped. The service will try again during the next configuration polling cycle, which will occur in 60 minutes. This event can be caused by TCP/IP connectivity, firewall, Active Directory Domain Services, or DNS issues. 

Application server:
DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer BOE1.LHSD.net using any of the configured protocols.
Active directory services:
The attempt to establish a replication link for the following writable directory partition failed. 

Directory partition: 
CN=Configuration,DC=LHSD,DC=net 
Source directory service: 
CN=NTDS Settings,CN=VIRTUAL,CN=Servers,CN=Default-First-Site-Name,CN=Sites,CN=Configuration,DC=LHSD,DC=net 
Source directory service address: 
fb061eb2-5c1e-45fa-81dc-1bbc589d6c87._msdcs.LHSD.net 
Intersite transport (if any): 


This directory service will be unable to replicate with the source directory service until this problem is corrected. 

User Action 
Verify if the source directory service is accessible or network connectivity is available. 

Additional Data 
Error value: 
1722 The RPC server is unavailable.


Any thoughts?


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Man, sorry to ask so many questions, but I wonder if this is because I set up the new server in a DNS server role, and I haven't configured it yet? How many DNS servers can I have? Essentially this server will be configured just like the old server it is replacing, would it mess things up to confure this one just like the other one now, with both still functioning? I would think it would, but not sure.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

justcrash said:


> Man, sorry to ask so many questions, but I wonder if this is because I set up the new server in a DNS server role, and I haven't configured it yet? How many DNS servers can I have? Essentially this server will be configured just like the old server it is replacing, would it mess things up to confure this one just like the other one now, with both still functioning? I would think it would, but not sure.


I copied the DNS settings from the old server. When I take the old server offline, what do I need to do to make this new 2008 server the head honcho?


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

Still getting the error messages, dammit. Was hoping I fixed them


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

DHCP is a seperate install from AD and DNS. 

I would wait for applying computer settings.


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> DHCP is a seperate install from AD and DNS.
> 
> I would wait for applying computer settings.


Yes sir, it came up. I think the error 10009 may be the big issue. Have you seen that error before?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What does the error message say for error 10009?


----------



## justcrash (Aug 7, 2009)

peterh40 said:


> What does the error message say for error 10009?


Event 10009 DistribuitedCOM
DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer LHHS3.LHSD.net using any of the configured protocols.

DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer BOE1.LHSD.net using any of the configured protocols.

(about 6 more, for the other servers... BOE1 is the one this one is replacing, the backbone of the domain).


----------

